# Humans are awesome



## Michael. (Sep 10, 2014)

.

Humans are awesome



http://www.youtube.com/embed/B5Q8CPdAFTI

.​


----------



## Ina (Sep 10, 2014)

That was cool.:thumbsup1:


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2014)

It's truly amazing what drives people!


----------



## oakapple (Sep 26, 2014)

Everything is awesome! I now have that annoying song [from the Lego movie] going round my brain.


----------

